# need your help because i can't decide



## jjjenko (May 1, 2012)

I really loved this ella moss dress, but couldn't decide on which color I liked. I have to return one of them...

  	I'm really torn about which one to keep! I would like to hear your feedback!





  	TIA


----------



## funkychik02 (May 20, 2012)

I love the first one!


----------



## shellygrrl (May 22, 2012)

First one.


----------



## naturallyfab (May 26, 2012)

I like boh, but the first one is gorgeous!


----------



## PRESIDENTslim (Jul 14, 2012)

i love the colors on the 2nd one


----------



## KarmaB (Jul 15, 2012)

First one, looks like blue.  Its very pretty and flatters you the most.


----------



## cookelucifer00 (Aug 13, 2012)

i think the second one suits u better....


----------



## urshz (Aug 15, 2012)

First suits you better, though I like the colors in both just the same.


----------



## chloe888 (May 20, 2013)

Both are nice-looking. I think the second dress is goes better with your  skin color


----------



## meggieguit (Jun 12, 2013)

Both of them are very beautiful ,if only one can be left ,I would rather choose NO 1 . .the colours makes you more elegence and  beautiful .hope it might help you


----------



## IHughes (Jun 13, 2013)

The first one looks better on you!


----------



## mosha010 (Jun 13, 2013)

One on the left!   -Emma


----------



## ma146rina (Jun 13, 2013)

the first one


----------



## stormm (Jul 3, 2013)

i like the second one better


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 3, 2013)

The second one but both are pretty. It's difficult to say which one suits you better in fact.


----------



## LC Balthazar (Jul 3, 2013)

I like the colors of the first one better


----------



## illestVee (Jul 5, 2013)

I would pick the second one


----------

